# transporting gun over US border



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

This isn't really related to Michigan hunting or fishing laws but I didn't know where else to post.

I'm starting to plan my annual fishing/camping trip to the 1000 islands area in NY. I would like to take my .22 (rifle) this time, but need some questions answered first.

First, the quickest way form here to there is through Canada. If it is even possible any more, what is the proper procedure for transporting a firearm across the US/Canada border. 

Second, what about transporting it back over into New York. Has anyone here done this before, or could someone point me in the right direction as to who I should contact? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

rupe: Fist off it will cost you $50 canadian ($30 american) to take that gun accross there. Now if you have a 3 x5 card write the make, model, cal and serial number down on the card . Take that to the canadian customs and pay them and register it . You might have to pay again to re enter canada after you get done fishing in NY. You must also carry your birth certificate . Taking a gun through customs any more is not a pleasant thing. I was you i might consider going down to the ohio turn pike and running that over . 


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 01-11-2001).]


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I have to yeild to others who have done it because I don't know.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

The phone number for customs is 1-519-257-6473.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks everyone. My trip isn't for a few months so I have plenty of time to call around too. I guess I'm just a little anxoius. I've gone to NY every year since I was a kid but have never gone thruogh the States. Maybe the change of scenery will be a good thing. 401 can be bo-ring.

Thanks again,
Rupe


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

I just read an article in Field & Stream about transporting guns into/through Canada. According to it, you pay $50 Canadian for the permit, as Sportsmaster said, but it is good for one month and can be renewed anytime for 12 months at no additional cost. Don't know if this will make your decision for you, just thought I'd pass it along. (and 401 is boring, and dangerous, too, if there's fog)

Good luck,
Byron


----------

